# Room needed for MFF!



## Blarginator (Nov 7, 2007)

(I hope I'm allowed to post this here . . . I'm also going to post on the MFF boards, but I figured this couldn't hurt.  If it's not allowed, I'm sorry, and please feel free to delete it.)

Hey all!  I'm wondering if anyone might have space in a hotel room at one of the con hotels, or know someone who has space in a hotel room at one of the con hotels, that I might be able to fill for the duration of Midwest Furfest (Thursday night through Sunday).  This will be my first big con; I was at Morphicon this past spring, and that was only 200 people or so, and I was sharing a room with three other people, and I had a blast!  I'm really hoping that MFF will be my first big con as it's the closest thing to me all year round other than Morphicon again this spring.  So yeah, I'd be eternally grateful to anyone who enabled me to go by offering me a spot in their room.

I am willing to pay for my fair share of the costs of the room, and I can not only ferry people around in my car if need be, but I can also bake chocolate chip cookies and bring them with me for my hosts' consumption.  C'mon, who doesn't love cookies?  But yeah, I'm a nice guy, laid-back, I take showers every day, am willing to stay with just about anyone, and I don't have any strange, unforeseen neuroses.  Oh, and cookies.  You can't forget cookies.

If anyone can help out, please PM, IM, or email me (my info is available on my profile and my FA page) sometime in the near future.  Thanks so much, and here's to (hopefully) a kickass con!


----------



## Rabid_Rabbit (Oct 1, 2009)

*bump* let's make a thread on this. above post applies to me as well, contact me at iapyx20@hotmail.com. If you're _looking_ for a room, go ahead and contact me anyway if you're interested, we might be able to round up some furs who are already looking and arrange to share a room. Any and all responses are thoroughly appreciated. 

Edit: Wait a minute...this post is from years ago. Point remains valid, I'll make another thread.


----------

